# Blank Canvas



## ontherivet (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm trying to work with the attached (more or less 10'x10', 1' grids) to create either an N or HO scale layout that will have an ore or coal mine plus some additional industries. I'd like to have some continuous running for the kids and a bit of switching for me (although I'm a total noob and don't understand railroad operations...I'm reading Armstrong's book now). I have also perused track planning books and the Googleplex but haven't found a layout out there that hits the mark as a good starting point.

I'm not interested in a specific prototype or era but if had to choose would go with a rocky mountain west or pacific northwest regional theme with some mining, lumber, and/or other similar or associated industries. For the kids' sake I'd like to incorporate a tunnel and a bridge or 2 and a yard for me, but beyond that I have minimal requirements. I would like to run broad radii with long trains (how long can I go on such a layout?).

The HO vs. N debate has been raging in my head and I am not invested in either scale so I'd like to make a good decision before taking the plunge.

I would welcome any and all thoughts and direction!

Thanks in advance,
Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This is the correct forum for your thread, so keep it going here. However,
I responded to the same point on your other thread.

Don


----------

